# Shattered C-Bone & Riding in 1 Week



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

It's hard to believe but it's true! You can ride within 1 wk of having surgery! Here's the story.

I fell on my final run on my final day of a wonderful trip to Whistler. July 14th. I knew when I hit to ground my C-bone was broken&#8230;damn did it hurt! Anyway our return flight was scheduled to leave Vancouver on the 15th so I decided not to seek medical attention until after I got back home. So on the morning of the 16th I started calling around to the local Orthopedic clinics trying to find a Dr that was not booked&#8230;. Finally found a Dr that was willing to work me in! By 5 PM I had x-rays, pain medication, and surgery scheduled for 3 PM on the 18th.

Here is the x-ray of my right clavicle notice the bone is in 3 pieces. 









Let me say this surgery is not like most of you are thinking! Also let me say that I got really lucky to have found this Dr as he is leading the medical profession into some uncharted territory as opposed to simply following established protocols. Using arthroscopic surgery the Dr made a 1 inch long incision just below my c-bone and inserted a titanium rod about 2mm in diameter running parallel to my clavicle. He then used the same type thread commonly used in sutures (stitches) to wrap the broken c-bone to the titanium rod&#8230; basically making an internal splint. You can see the rod in the x-ray that was taken today. July 30th.










For the first 3 days after surgery the Dr ask that I do absolutely nothing&#8230; it was easy to comply because I was in a lot of pain. After that I was given the green light to do whatever I felt like! I think more than anything the trauma from surgery caused most of my discomfort for the first 3 days after surgery&#8230; but anyway by day 4 I was making it without any medication. Day 5 I actually rode my Mtn Bike down the street, day 6 I rode 5 miles on the street, and by day 7 I was back on the local single track. Day 8 I rode 12 miles of very technical (rough) single-track&#8230;. and was beginning to stand up and crank. Here it is day 12 after surgery and I can do jumping jacks and push-ups!

As you can see in the second x-ray the bone has not healed but the rod is supporting the bone and taking the load. Over time the Dr says the bone will heal and then he wants me to have a second surgery to remove the titanium rod. He is thinking the rod will be ready to come out in a bout 2-3 months. The first surgery took about 15 minutes and he says the second will take about 2 minutes.

At any rate I am glade that I had the surgery as my life is nearly back to normal. I will also add this is my third broken C-bone, one way back in my High School days (25 years ago) and more recently (2 yrs ago) as a result of a rode bike crash. In my opinion Arthroscopic Surgery is the only way to go! But as far as I know the only place to get it done is here in Bentonville, AR...


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow - that's amazing, and you are _so lucky_! I broke my shoulder 5.5-weeks ago and am still not in any shape to ride... :madmax: I see the doc this Friday, so hopefully he'll release me for at least running, if not riding! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Feb 12, 2004)

that is pretty cool. i wish i had that as an option. as it stands, i can let mine try to heal by itself (single break; 20mm overlap) or get a plate and screws. both options suck in my opinion. this procedure sounds a lot less invasive.


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Cyco-Dude said:


> that is pretty cool. i wish i had that as an option. as it stands, i can let mine try to heal by itself (single break; 20mm overlap) or get a plate and screws. both options suck in my opinion. this procedure sounds a lot less invasive.


Cyco-Dude, you might call the clinic and see if my Dr is willing to make a house call.... LOL

https://www.theagilitycenter.com/
https://www.theagilitycenter.com/images/dougherty.jpg

Here is what I can tell you about my surgery: so for the cost is $3,300 and you will be in a lot of pain for about 3 days...then back on your bike in 1 wk... All in all the procedure is Priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And for the life of me I can't figure why there are not more Dr's performing this surgery, as c-bone fractures would have to be one of the most common bone fractures among some of the top paid athletes... my doctor said he has put some leading football players (pro and collage) back on the field within 1 wk.... that's money to players and coaches:thumbsup:

I am just glad I found the clinic


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

holy crap dude and to think I missed the whole spring seasion with a broken clavical! damn it I will definatly bookmark that site for the next time I destroy myself.


----------



## Mokl (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, that's amazing! Currently 2 weeks into a broken clavicle, although thankfully the fracture is not badly displaced. I just have my arm in a sling at the moment but may be able to ditch that in a week or so, pain allowing. Doc advised me to avoid cycling for 6 weeks...so it's 4 weeks and counting (fingers crossed)!


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Feb 12, 2004)

forget that; get a trainer and ride!


----------



## Ed Rides Bikes (Sep 13, 2007)

*I'll talk to my doc*

Very interesting. I broke my clavicle a couple of days ago (8-30) 5.5 miles into a 30 mile ride :madman:. It is in three pieces with a rather large offset. I am going to talk to my surgeon about the procedure you had done. Good info.


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Ed Rides Bikes said:


> Very interesting. I broke my clavicle a couple of days ago (8-30) 5.5 miles into a 30 mile ride :madman:. It is in three pieces with a rather large offset. I am going to talk to my surgeon about the procedure you had done. Good info.


Sorry to hear about you misfortune Ed Rides Bikes, 
During discussion with my Dr it was very clear to me that he would love to teach others how to perform the procedure so if I were you i would insist that your doc give my clinic a call... at least they could discuss the possibilities. I posted links to the clinic here in Bentonville that did my surgery(up a couple of post)... so you can at least give your dr the info...

Best of luck,

Dale


----------



## Panhead (May 16, 2007)

Nice- just did mine on Sunday and seeing the ortho tomorrow. I will be asking him about this. Mabey I will make the last race!


----------



## cgarolr (Oct 14, 2008)

wish I had known about this when I broke my c-bone in 2 places...I didn't have any surgery and was lifting my twins boys (4 mo old) the same day (only balancing with my broken side).

Nice!


----------



## mightymarmite (Sep 8, 2010)

Just to clarify this treatment is now regarded as THE WORST POSSIBLE WAY to treat a broken collarbone, While Flyag had good experience with it many many others were faced with the titanium splint "migrating" around the chest. Not a good situation to be in given the proximity to nerves and and arteries.

The method has been replaced by the Rockwood Pin approach, were a pin is inserted into the medullarycanal of the bone. Access is gained through two incisions, one above the site, and a secondary smaller incision behind the shoulder where the pin is inserted through the bone. It does need to be removed post healing.

The upside is you dont have the weakening of the bone caused by screws, nor the abrading of any plate against the skin.

A google search of "rockwood pin" will yield CONSULTANTS who are recommending, as well as fitting them privately.

I had a moderate medial fracture, with 1/4 inch horizontal displacement and had the device fitted 2 weeks after breaking. Cannot recommend it enough as it allowed me to return to work carrying heavy shoulder straps much faster than had I taken the "rest and recover" approach.


----------

